

Show HN: Spoiler-free Starcraft 2 casts (Youtube/Twitch) - spenvo
http://www.spoilerfreecasts.com

======
spenvo
I've enjoyed building this web-app using Backbone.js, Yii, jscrollpane,
BigScreen API as well as (obviously) the Youtube API.

I've been watching Starcraft vids for a few years -- and I always hated how
content can get spoiled. :/ Not too long ago it struck me that I could solve
some of the basic problems: 1.) hide the time of a video, 2.) conceal how many
games are in a "best of" set (unfortunately there aren't too many examples of
this at this time because it's not tournament season), and 3.) intelligently
load youtube comments (so as to not spoil the result).

But to go beyond that! The app could --> get all SC2 content in one place for
visitors --> notify users if casters have a live twitch stream --> let them
pin their favorite channels, etc!

Anyone's feedback is greatly appreciated

